# Snow Fighters - Wheel loader & skid steer operators wanted



## snopro616 (Nov 22, 2005)

We are looking for the following -

1 - Wheel loader SUBCONTRACTOR with equipment to plow at a very large site in Dearborn, MI.

2 - Skidsteer and wheel loader operators to run plow equipment at large sites in Dearborn, MI

Must be reliable and available to plow all winter.

Please call our office 248-676-8508 and/or fax resume into 248-685-9756.

Resumes can also be emailed to [email protected]


----------

